# Let's build the U L T I M A T E . V I R T U A L Field course here...



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hi Guys and Gals..............Yes.............she's baaaacccckkkk..........now that Indoor Season has closed and the Field targets are beggin' to be poked.... 

Just for some FUN let's build the most challenging course here from pictures of field targets from all over the world and a description of how you made.....or did not make ;o(..... the shot.

So start posting up some good pictures..*.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, since I've only shot 2 field courses so far my pics are very limited :embara: but I'll get 'er started.

The first is 60 yds but the shadows can get ya.

The second is our 80 yd walk up. The tilted path throws ya off...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lucky!!
I don't have a picture of it, but the target that gave me the most angst in my short field career was that 42 degree uphill at Augusta Archers in VA. I had never before shot a target where it looked like the hill was right in front of your eye balls and you had to keep leaning back while looking up.........and up.........and up..........to sight in to shoot the thing. It took me one arrow just to figure out what to do with my body and another to figure out how to handle the hinge at such a steep elevation, finally I was able to hit the bloddy dot on arrow #3. That one was a great teacher!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

This is #14 at Yadkin. It's the 60. This picture doesn't show you how hard that target can be. The target is set back in the trees and you shoot across an open section of field. Most times it almost impossible to distinguish the target in your scope.

I don't have a picture of it but #17, the bunny on the back at Yadkin is a tough one as well. It's an uphill shot but the footing is gradually steeper the closer you get.

There was a picture on here of the Tower shot (#6 maybe) at DCWC but I can't find it. I LOVE that shot. It used to be the 45WU/32F but Joe has changed it. I think it's still the 45WU on the Field but it has changed on the Hunter Rd. AWESOME target.

My last contribution (for now) is the 80 on the back at Cumberland. It's a lot of fun if nothing else.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

independence mo's A course 80yder down hill with a 3yd cut. Its hard to shoot as its down a tunnel of trees and when the arrow goes you swear you just shot through the tree tops.

st. louis's target 14, 55yder across a washout on a side hill shooting from dark to light


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't have all the pics to upload on my phone. I will have to sit down and go through my pics on my computer later and upload them when I have time. 

But I have a few that I can think of off the top of my head that are kick you in the acorns tough or a pain. 

Bunny target I have two: Jarlickers bunny in NC without a doubt is not to be played with that target is not fun by any means. Shot from a ditch straight up to the top of the ditch. The only ones I have seen worse are the ones on the Euro Pro Tour. My 2nd choice would be the one on the back on the Lancaster Archery Clubs in Pa. Down hill which isn't too bad but the footing is down right awful. I don't think I have a pic of that one though. I just took my 20 and rolled happy that I got one. 

15 yder: Ft Belvoir in Va is about the only 15 I have shot that I would say has a 15 that it is very possible for anyone to drop points on. The footing is TERRIBLE your standing on the side of a hill also and it's straight down just about and there is a cut, that is if you can hold on the dot. 

20 yder: I haven't really shot many 20s that I would consider overly tough so for now I will leave this one alone. 

25 yder: again I am going back to Ft Belvoir in Va. It's target #1 it's uphill and will eat your lunch if your not careful and it can if you are careful. Of course the most hated 25 I have shot is also #1 but on the Hill in Cumberland. I think most know there is a cut on that target be it a small one. But it eats everyone for breakfast. There are a couple others out there that aren't friendly but these are my two most hated. 

30 yder: I don't like many of dirty 30s out there but ones that stick out to me are again Belvoirs which is an uphill target with a cut. That target is nasty. My other most hated 30 is at Anne Arundel Archers in Md. Downhill and i flat out hate it.

35 yd fan: Anne Arundel has a good 35 fan with a decent uphill to it that will bite you if your not paying attention. The fan on the backside of the Hill. I have been ready to throw my now on that target. It's uphill and not fun I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out how i drop points on that one sometimes. 

40yder : again I am drawing a blank right now. 

45yder: can't think of one that I hate right now more then the one at Belvoir. It looks simple enough and straight forward. But I can count on one finger the number of times I have shot a 20 on the thing. It's flat, across a giant ditch but the target is broken or there is a force field around that thing that only allows two arrows to go in the dot at a time. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

45 yd WU: Prince William Archers in Va pretty much straight downhill with a little angle to it. Still looking for that 2nd one. 

50yder: Gotta go back to Jarlickers and take his #1 target. Its slightly up hill and looks easy enough but the 16 or 17 your gonna shoot on it says otherwise lol. The most hates 50 I have ever seen is on the Hill that target is straight uphill with a cut but since the target is built on springs and usually shot into the sun you can ignore the cut lol. There is also a nasty 50 at Two Rivers in Va that is uphill. Belvoir also has a nasty 50 that is angled and uphill that doesn't like to give up 20s. Prince William also has an awesome 50 that is a good bit uphill that eats shooters for lunch. 

55 yd: Belvoirs #14 is built up a hill and there is a good cut on it that is a tough little target. Have to go back into my files for others. 

60 yd: LAS has a nasty 60 on the river shot from the open back into the woods but the target is uphill and it cost me a PB this summer. NORVA in Va has a nasty little down hill 60 as well that you can't see the entire bale on. 

65 yds: without a doubt it is that dag on side hill target on the front in Cumberland on the Hill. I hate that f#%*£ng target. I hate it so much I don't even want to think about another 65 but I think the other awful 65 is on the back at Cumberland also. That one is downhill and just as bad. But I have to go back and look at my notes it may not be a 65. 

80yder: that also goes to Cumberland. I have always shot that target well so I don't think it's overly tough but it is a great target. Straight downhill with a good cut and a little side hill to it. Anne Arundel also has a good 80 that is downhill and shot off a staircase. Lancasters uphill 80 in the wide open into the sun flat out sucks butt. 

There are others out there that could make my list VERY easily buy these are the ones that jumped in my head first for each distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Yes......like said before....

"This thread is dead without pictures."....so once we get some good contenders at the various distances and types I would love to put together a picture portfolio of the Best of the Best......*.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Yes......like said before....
> 
> "This thread is dead without pictures."....so once we get some good contenders at the various distances and types I would love to put together a picture portfolio of the Best of the Best......*.


Well I know for a fact that all of the targets I mentioned but the ones in Lancaster were ONCE already posted in the Sticky Picture thread. 

It's going to take me some time to dig mine up. 

Here is one of the bunny at Jarlickers. The pic doesn't do it justice though. 

The 60 at NORVA. 

The 80 on the Hill 

The 45wu at PWA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

I can help you with the Lancaster pictures. 
the one I like the best is the last target the uphill 15 yarder, will try and get a picture of that one this weekend.
First is the down hill bunny







and the 60 yarder along the river is the taget just before the bunny


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

#10 at Yadkin, the 45yd walkup. Not that difficult, as long as you are not distracted by geese, big fish, cows cooling off in the water, psarg wading around trying to retrieve arrows from the lake, etc.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*More LAC tricky targets*

Here are a couple more TRICKY targets at LAC that you may enjoy:

First picture is our 65 or so yarder across a stream that always tends to shoot out the right side, not sure why that is??

Second picture (top right) is of another 65 yarder where you stand in the light and shoot back into the darkness  Tough to see the hunter faces here!!

The last picture is a 80 yarder slightly uphill that is tricky during certain light conditions.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i think there are a few targets from the New Jersey course at Watkins Glen that are worthy of this thread. too bad we dont have too many pics of them.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treaton said:


> View attachment 1331971
> 
> 
> #10 at Yadkin, the 45yd walkup. Not that difficult, as long as you are not distracted by geese, big fish, cows cooling off in the water, psarg wading around trying to retrieve arrows from the lake, etc.



I love that target. It's peaceful over there but then again by then I'm in a stretch of targets I really like through there.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I did forget to add the 80 on the front at Yadkin. That target is the debil!!!! And this picture really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treaton said:


> View attachment 1331971
> 
> 
> #10 at Yadkin, the 45yd walkup. Not that difficult, as long as you are not distracted by geese, big fish, cows cooling off in the water, psarg wading around trying to retrieve arrows from the lake, etc.


As Sarg well knows:wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

crag said:


> I can help you with the Lancaster pictures.
> the one I like the best is the last target the uphill 15 yarder, will try and get a picture of that one this weekend.
> First is the down hill bunny
> View attachment 1331865
> ...


I had the 15 on my phone but I deleted it on accident recently. 

I do have a few of the 60 but you can't see the target very well. I did like this target though. But I don't remember if it was the 20 or 25. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Kade said:


> I had the 15 on my phone but I deleted it on accident recently.
> 
> I do have a few of the 60 but you can't see the target very well. I did like this target though. But I don't remember if it was the 20 or 25.
> 
> ...


That one is a 20/19-17wu


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Well, since I've only shot 2 field courses so far my pics are very limited :embara: but I'll get 'er started.
> 
> The first is 60 yds but the shadows can get ya.
> 
> The second is our 80 yd walk up. The tilted path throws ya off...


that 15ydr you have down there at clinton cty can make life difficult for some.


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

CRAG 
I hate that bunny no place to put my size 15's


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures.. I would take some of our field range, but it's flat.. flat flat flat. The highest elevation change is about the equivalent to standing on a tuna can.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I want to get into field archery. Looks like a blast. One question I have is, each shot is a known distance shot. BUT, do they take into account for any uphill/downhill? Or is that a lot of the fun in field archery?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> I want to get into field archery. Looks like a blast. One question I have is, each shot is a known distance shot. BUT, do they take into account for any uphill/downhill? Or is that a lot of the fun in field archery?


it's all part of the game. by the book, each distance stake is supposed to be tape measured for accuracy across the ground. i'm sure a surveyor's laser is almost as accurate.

each course is different. on any given day the same course can be different from the last time you shot it.

what the unknown gods wont tell you is that FITA has an unknown distance round at the round paper targets. quite a humbling experience the first time you shoot it.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*AWESOME PICTURES........GUYS and GALS!!!

I think a have a picture of Yadkin's 80yd walk-up from the bottom in one of my Archery Folders.....ohhhh...ohhhhhhh gotta get a couple of pictures from The Trail Shoot out in Redding........can you sayyyyyyyyyyyy BIG FOOT at 101yds??!!??!!!

Will post asap..........keep up the GREAT POSTS EVERYONE!!*.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Same here Jd. The only target at my range that bites is the 55 slight cut downhill on a side hill lie. Most of the holes in the target are at 10 o'clock cuz ppl don't realize the cut nor the hill . I'll have to get a photo for the Lucky one


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That 20/19 (#17) target Fiona is shooting was smashed by that big tree to the right, snapped off 6 feet up during a storm. Was totally rebuilt within a week or two.


Kade said:


> I had the 15 on my phone but I deleted it on accident recently.
> 
> I do have a few of the 60 but you can't see the target very well. I did like this target though. But I don't remember if it was the 20 or 25.
> 
> ...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had a pic but maybe Matty or Fifi can drop one in. 32yd fan on the back half at Lambton Kent Archers here in southwestern Ontario. Very deceiving side hill, well at least for me it was. I have only shot the course twice and I think my best to date on it is 18 and the two that were in were barely, lol. Hopefully gonna be able to 20 it this year!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> that 15ydr you have down there at clinton cty can make life difficult for some.


Here ya go...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

YADKIN, NC (Tim Eaton's SUPER Range) 80 yard "HIKE-UP"!!!........ Awesome target!!

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Redding, CA (Trail Shoot) BIG FOOT 101yards of FUN!!!

Although I only pull 32lbs. I "poked" him twice to dance away with 20 points.......
:dancing:

I was having to shoot off of my scope as I couldn't crank it down enough without having fletching contact .......so I picked a branch in the tree about 20 feet up above his head and aimed at it.....yeah my arrows may take twice as long to get there......but they do get there!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Redding , CA (Trail Shoot) Big Foot 101 yards....a little closer shot of him underneath the tree from the top of the hill you shoot from....I believe he is 18 feet tall and I am not sure how large the orange 21 scoring circle is on his chest....maybe someone from out there can answer that one.....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Special ladder needed to pull all of the arrows.......from this close up shot...he has to be bigger than 18 foot......maybe 28 foot!!.....one of you experts on this target help me out here........*


.


----------

